# Tried adding ram - now computer won't boot AND won't turn off



## Klanders67 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,
I'm trying to help my father long distance. He knows nothing about computers... I know a little more than nothing (just enough to be dangerous).

He has an Emachines T3522. It has been running slowly so I suggested that he add more memory. Unfortunately I don't have any specs for the computer in front of me and I can't find any online.

I thought he had 2gb ram and I had read it could be upgraded to 4gb. I bought him two 1gb memory cards to add. Kingston 240 pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300).

When he opened it up this morning I was surprised when he told me he had 4 slots total with 3 that were open. (I expected only 2 to be open.) I had him insert the two memory cards which seemed to fit fine.

He put it all back together and started the computer. The fan came on but nothing else happened. The computer screen just said "no signal." He let it run a while but nothing changed. So I asked him to turn it off by holding down the front button on the computer... and it wouldn't turn off. He ended up having to unplug it to get it to power off. SO... I had him take the new memory out. He tried starting it up and the same thing happened. (Fan runs - nothing else - won't power off.)

I tried having him push F10 and F8 but that did nothing. (He doesn't get far enough to get the screen that allows that, plus his keyboard doesn't seem to be responding. The mouse, however, does appear to be turning on.)

Any ideas? I feel badly that we might have just "bricked" his computer! :-( It WAS a nice enough computer for their needs (email and taxes) but not worth paying a lot to have a professional work on it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

first thought would be he did not completely insert the new ram. sometimes you have to give a bit more pressure to make sure they are completely seated. sounds like what is happening is emachines have onboard video and it needs the ram to be installed properly to be viewable. I have had this happen to me too many times to count. You think the ram is all the way in but it is not. 

Just remove the new ram and make sure things are okay, then reinsert applying heavier pressure.


----------



## Klanders67 (Dec 6, 2011)

I wish that were it! When the computer wouldn't boot I had him take out the new memory and try starting it again (set up just like it always has been in the past). He never touched the old memory so that should have still been in place. When he tried starting it the same thing happened... the fan comes on, but nothing but a black screen... and then it won't shut down using the power button.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly results in problems. If 4GB of RAM is the goal then a 2x2GB matched pair would be the best option to avoid problems and take advantage of Dual Channel Mode and it;s performance advantages.
Crucial RAM is the best option for compatibility with OEM & lower tier Mobos.
RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com
For now, remove all the RAM and clear the CMOS, install the old RAM and boot. If all is well, remove the old RAM and try ONE stick of the new RAM at a time to be certain is is not faulty.


----------



## Klanders67 (Dec 6, 2011)

whoohoo! Thanks for your help! I had my father take out the original ram and reinstall it in a different slot. The computer now works... at least it's back to its original state. I couldn't believe it but I had my father read to me what the original memory was and it is only 512 mb. So... depending on how brave we both feel tomorrow I might have him back up his files then I'd like to have him remove the existing ram and try putting in only the new memory. However, I'm wondering if I bought the wrong memory.
The original memory is this: 
Samsung 512MB DDR2 PC2-4200U 533MHz 1Rx8 M378T6553CZ3-CD5

This is what I bought:Kingston ValueRAM 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model KVR667D2N5K2/2G

My guess is that I got the wrong stuff. Anyone want to comment or make a recommendation on what I should buy for this? There are 4 slots total.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Emachines T3522 came with PC4200 DDR2 533MHz RAM.
I looked on Crucial's site but i don't find a E-machine T3522. Are you sure that's the correct Model Number?


----------



## Klanders67 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, that is the correct model number. A google search for emachines T3522 comes up with several sites that list memory. I'm not computer savvy, but I'm guessing that I goofed by putting in memory that was 5300 instead of 4200. 

I can't remember now why I chose the memory that I did (from newegg) but I think it was from a different website that lets you put in your computer and it tells you what to get.


----------

